# Joe Smith RC Airplane Demo 2011



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm just a spectator when it comes to RC, so it is unlikely I will post anything you guys have not yet seen - but this is pretty amazing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tzowQtqOM_I


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bassguitarman said:


> I'm just a spectator when it comes to RC, so it is unlikely I will post anything you guys have not yet seen - but this is pretty amazing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tzowQtqOM_I


Awesome! But that's 3D bro. 

4D.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

bassguitarman said:


> I'm just a spectator when it comes to RC, so it is unlikely I will post anything you guys have not yet seen - but this is pretty amazing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tzowQtqOM_I


Ok thats cool, but with as large as that plane was, what woulda been 10x cooler is a miniature Chihuahua in the pilots seat with an onboard camera facing the pilot in spit screen as those tricks were being done.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Gary said:


> Awesome! But that's 3D bro.
> 
> 4D.


Yep - that's amazing, thanks!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Gary said:


> Awesome! But that's 3D bro.
> 
> 4D.


thats just a v pitch prop on an electric plane.. its not THAT impressive...

heres some real fun flying! you may see some familiar faces...
http://www.youtube.com/user/chixwithtrix#p/search/0/ixUqexfguDo


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks for posting that Z. 

The 2012 version is 4/20-22/2012. 

When the time is closer I will post some info about it. A bunch of pilots had cars and were racing on the runway. I think there was a contest with a buggy a ramp and a hovering airplane. The buggy won.


----------



## Russell Bear (Nov 28, 2011)

I fly and that there is some technically challenging stuff, not to mention one little oops and 3000$ is in pieces..... Very good pilot. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Post Z. I missed that one but Ho-Bro is always a good time. I mean where else can you use an RC airplane to catch fish?

Here are a couple of pics of YNOT3D hovering over a pond with a worm on a hook and catching a fish.


----------

